# Cellini Clone?



## gmason (Aug 9, 2012)

Wondered if anyone had come across this espresso machine?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321170275950?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

It looks like a take on the Rocket Cellini/ECM from a design perspective. It appears to be made in Germany for a commercial catering company.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Cant even find any information about what design it is, if it is HX, double boiler or perhaps even single boiler?

Your right in saying how similar it looks to the Rocket.


----------



## gmason (Aug 9, 2012)

I have contacted them for further information as the details provided on the site are so sparse. Interesting to see what the response will be.


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

It's surely an HX machine - I've never seen an E61-type group on a themoblock machine and there is no mention of a second boiler.

ECM were orginally an Italian company which went bust. Rocket was then set up by a New Zealander in Italy to start making the Cellini and Giotto machines again. ECM Germany is a different company making machines with a very similar design.

I suspect this is, as you suggest, a Cellini clone, probably made in Eastern Europe. There is very little detail on the distributor's site - even in the pdf instruction manual - although it seems to be offered in rotary and vibration pump models.

http://www.ggmgastro.com/cafeteria-eiscreme/kaffeemaschinen/kaffeemaschine-kc-m/espresso-kaffeemaschine-1-gruppig.html


----------



## gmason (Aug 9, 2012)

The body of the machine is completely plain with no visible badge. I wondered as ECMs are made in Heidelberg and still follow the Rocket design (albeit rebadged) despite legal separation, if they were perhaps producing them.

Intriguing...


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

A lot of ECM parts are made by Bezzera. The boilers are Bezzera and the casing of the Technika and the Mitica are almost identical. I am sure someone said on here there is a law suit between the 2 companies.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

i think the Domobar single boiler has an E61, nice machine as well.


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

glevum said:


> i think the Domobar single boiler has an E61, nice machine as well.


Domobar is listed as an HX on the manufacturer's website


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

RoloD said:


> Domobar is listed as an HX on the manufacturer's website


Probably no longer made. Im sure CC had the single boiler E61


----------



## alisingh (Dec 31, 2012)

glevum said:


> Im sure CC had the single boiler E61


He did indeed, and now I've got it!


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

alisingh said:


> He did indeed, and now I've got it!


Fantastic...whats it like to use? i love the look of this machine. Bet you cant wait to put your new Torr next to it


----------



## alisingh (Dec 31, 2012)

It is a lovely and very pretty machine. I am still learning to use it. Can't wait to get the new tamper. I'm hoping the also very nice "madebyknock heft" will not be too jealous of the attention the new addition will get. Certainly won't be able to blame the tamper for poor shots in future.


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

glevum said:


> Probably no longer made. Im sure CC had the single boiler E61


I stand corrected.


----------



## gmason (Aug 9, 2012)

Had a reply today and the company have stated that the espresso machines are made for them by a well known Italian based espresso manufacturer. Single boiler machine as opposed to HX. Doesn't shed a huge amount of light, but clearly this is a large catering company with outlets and distribution points across Europe, so I may ask another office for more explicit information.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Not such a good deal then , nearly 700 notes for a single boiler. rather have the Expobar leva HX from BB


----------

